#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-03
<allmanj> hey - i've been asked to modify the ubuntu installer to create a second user (without sudo privileges) and prompt for a password
<allmanj> i'm thinking i can somehow get this into the main menu, hopefully by dropping a script of some type in somewhere and not by creating a udeb (but if this is the preferred method i guess i can do this)
<allmanj> unfortunately i can't really find how to do this. any hints appreciated...
<cjwatson> allmanj: do you need UI for it?
<cjwatson> oh, you said prompt
<cjwatson> allmanj: prompting without a udeb is difficult because there's no other easy way to get templates in; the only way you can prompt without a udeb is if you can somehow arrange to reuse an existing template
<cjwatson> allmanj: is the username fixed?
<allmanj> the username is fixed, yes
<allmanj> can i not use something like debconf-loadtemplate?
<cjwatson> no, doesn't work properly
<cjwatson> trust me on this, it's complex :-)
<allmanj> :( dang!
<cjwatson> you're not sunk, though
<allmanj> oh?
<cjwatson> if the username is fixed, then the existing user-setup text should work reasonably well?
<cjwatson> unless you need extra text?
<cjwatson> _Description: Choose a password for the new user:
<cjwatson>  A good password will contain a mixture of letters, numbers and punctuation
<allmanj> no - i just need to make sure it's clear that the first time it prompts for a password it's for the first user, and the second time, for the second user
<cjwatson>  and should be changed at regular intervals.
<cjwatson> hmm, ok, you might need extra text then
<cjwatson> I think you will have to create a ueb
<cjwatson> udeb
<cjwatson> you can't get stuff onto the main menu without a udeb anyway, so ...
<allmanj> :( i assume i can store it on the cd and load it during startup. So, not modify the initrd?
<cjwatson> yeah, any udeb that's Priority: standard or higher is automatically loaded at anna time; you definitely shouldn't modify the initrd for this
<cjwatson> it just needs to be in the proper Packages files
<allmanj> yep - i've already modified the packages on the cd and regenerated the Packages file so i'm happy with that
<cjwatson> are you comfortable with creating a udeb, or do you need help?
<allmanj> i'll have a go at creating a simple udeb. I may need a little help though as i suspect i'll get stuck...
<cjwatson> whereabouts do you want it to go in the menu? immediately after user-setup?
<allmanj> cjwatson - that would seem sensible i think?
<allmanj> this seems to have some basic info on creating a udeb: http://people.debian.org/%7Efjp/talks/debconf6/paper/
<cjwatson> I'd suggest cloning-and-hacking user-setup, radically simplifying it (you can chuck out loads of stuff), and making your udeb Depends: user-setup-udeb
<cjwatson> yes, that's a good paper to read
<allmanj> good call - i'll try that
<cjwatson> you can then just use the same installer-menu-item number as user-setup and let the Depends break the tie for menu ordering
<allmanj> any easy way for me to test my udeb without putting it on the cd and doing an install?
<stgraber> Here I use an emulator like vmware or qemu, but maybe there is an easier way when testing only debian-installer (I'm testing a complete custom CD)
<cjwatson> if you speak the debconf protocol to some basic extent, you can at least test the debconf interaction
<cjwatson> DEBIAN_HAS_FRONTEND=1 ./script
<cjwatson> and then you can type answers at it in the debconf protocol
<cjwatson> it's also possible to set up a slightly more elaborate test environment by installing the cdebconf package and pointing /etc/cdebconf.conf at your own database, which you can then /usr/lib/cdebconf/debconf-loadtemplate into
<cjwatson> I usually don't bother with that, but I have a bit more experience with what tends to break udebs so I can get away with shortcutting some things
* allmanj is a little scared
<allmanj> i'll see how i get on with putting it on the cd and testing it with vmware, but if i have to keep doing it i'll try the cdebconf thingy
<allmanj> i quite possibly will be back in the not-too-distant future sobbing uncontrolably
<cjwatson> if you have the CD creation automated, vmware testing will probably be reasonably efficient at least for testing the early phase of your udeb that runs before base-installer
<allmanj> and if there's an error with my udeb it'll freak out
<cjwatson> but package installation takes a while even in vmware so if you're relying on that make sure that the user creation script (that you've borrowed from user-setup-apply) is pretty solid
<cjwatson> note that you'll need to rename the debian-installer/user-setup-udeb/title template according to the name of your udeb, and the finish-install/progress/user-setup template according to the name of your finish-install script
<cjwatson> one day we should probably embark upon a project of making d-i a bit more customiser-friendly ...
<allmanj> i second the motion!
<allmanj> i assume i only need the udeb. The user-setup source package appears to create a deb and a udeb
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> the .deb's mostly for ubiquity
<allmanj> thanks. i've just created a clone of user-passwd (renamed package name and all scripts and template variables) so perhaps i'll get lucky and it'll just work...
<allmanj> i've forgotten how i force it to load an additional udeb.  anna-choose_modules or something?
<cjwatson> you shouldn't need to force it if you use Priority: standard
<cjwatson> but it's anna/choose_modules=blah
<cjwatson> (modules=blah in feisty)
<allmanj> and that'll add it to the default list - it won't replace it?
<cjwatson> there's no default value for anna/choose_modules - it's only for extras
<allmanj> it's looking good. booting into system now - we'll see if it set both passwords appropriately
<allmanj> only seems to have created the second user in my modified user-setup:(
<allmanj> it prompted twice for passwords (4 including verify) but only appears to have created one user
<cjwatson> you need to not use the same templates
<cjwatson> or rather you need to rename them
<cjwatson> otherwise you'll clobber state saved by user-setup-ask for user-setup-apply
<allmanj> i did rename them?
* allmanj has been away from desk for a good old while now
<cjwatson> perhaps you clobbered user-setup's finish-install script by mistake?
<cjwatson> it definitely sounds like something clashed
<allmanj> hmm. that's possible. though i thought i renamed files. will double check - cheers
<allmanj> no file name clashes that i can see
<allmanj> actually... let me double check taht
<allmanj> dpkg -c certainly reveals no clashes
<cjwatson> try booting with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 to get a full debconf trace - will be somewhat tedious to read but will almost certainly tell you (in syslog) what's going on
<allmanj> i'm going to need it not to reboot so i can grab the logs. any simple way to do that?
<cjwatson> either don't preseed finish-install/reboot_in_progress, or just grab /var/log/installer/syslog after reboot (it's copied across)
<allmanj> ah - i didn't realise it was copied. thanks
<allmanj> looking at relevant section of syslog now. can see it reading in passwd/user-password...
<cjwatson> that's what user-setup uses
<allmanj> yep - going on now to see where it read in the other values...
<allmanj> i can see it reading in the other values dta-passwd/user-password
<allmanj> both then say ON STATE from 1 to 8
<allmanj> so i think it's populating the debconf database correctly at least...
<allmanj> see it running the prebaseconfig from the modified package...
<allmanj> and now i see it (at least starting) to run the prebaseconfig from user-setup
<allmanj> hmm - so it ran the modified one first...
<allmanj> it runs the script but doesn't create the user...
<allmanj> so i see dta-passwd/make-user, returns true then it GETs dta-passwd/user-password-crypted
<allmanj> but after passwd/make-user (which returns true) it goes to PROGRESS STEP 1 and then moves on to another prebaseconfig script...
<cjwatson> it runs them in lexicographical order
<cjwatson> bump the number or prepend a z to the name or something if you want it run afterwards (you probably do)
<allmanj> well, it shouldn't make a difference which user is created first (in theory). However for some reason the user-setup one seems to skip user creation. The script gets run but it just goes to the next script after reading passwd/make-user (which is true)
<allmanj> looking at the apply script...
<allmanj> is_system_user
<allmanj> could that be my problem?
<allmanj> ah - that is indeed it. # Assume NIS, or any uid from 1000 to 29999,  means there is a user.
<allmanj> so if i make my one run after and skip the is_system_user check i should be ok
<allmanj> i think
<cjwatson> oh, right, sure, that's a piece you should remove from your script
<cjwatson> you basically just want to use adduser
<allmanj> i've been as lazy as possible and barely touched user-setup. removed bits i think will interfere now and trying again...
<allmanj> looks like i got it! thanks for the help!
<cjwatson> np, glad it worked
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<stgraber> Anyone know if that's possible to tell debian-installer (through a preseed file) that everything is on the CD and that it doesn't have to retrieve anything from the net ?
<stgraber> I'm doing a CD that will be installed on computer with and without Internet
<stgraber> I have added all language file and all updates directly on the CD and that works fine (no download excepts the Release files)
<stgraber> but it crashs at the middle of the install because it can't retrieve the Release from the mirror ...
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-05
<cjwatson> dear console-setup, please build more quickly, love Colin
<stgraber> :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: preseed apt-setup/use_mirror to false, I think
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks, I'll try
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: you're sure you're prepared for the massive mail volume that ubuntu-installer gets (all ubiquity bugs, for instance)?
<tepsipakki> hmm
<tepsipakki> I knew there was a catch ;)
<cjwatson> you've sent patches before so I'm fine with adding you, but you'll probably want to set up filtering
<tepsipakki> all bugmail go to a specific folder
<tepsipakki> but maybe I should add another for those
<cjwatson> I have
<cjwatson> :0:
<cjwatson> * ^X-Launchpad-Bug: distribution=ubuntu;.*sourcepackage=ubiquity
<cjwatson> ubuntu/bugs-ubiquity
<tepsipakki> yep, I'll write a rule for sieve in a minute, so I'm fine with it :)
<tepsipakki> do you mind me looking at some of the pending merges?
<tepsipakki> like rootskel
<tepsipakki> just to keep them in sync
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: you'd need to be in ubuntu-core-dev ...
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: in principle I don't mind, but most of those packages are maintained in bzr and it's usually just as easy for somebody in ubuntu-core-dev to bzr merge directly as to review and merge somebody else's bzr merge
<cjwatson> unless the merge is very complicated
<tepsipakki> ah, ok
<cjwatson> I would, however, like there to be somebody else in ubuntu-core-dev willing to take care of a chunk of the installer merge work
<tepsipakki> :)
<cjwatson> so if that's something you want to help with, I'd support it
<tepsipakki> to get in core-dev?-)
<tepsipakki> I'm not even -dev yet
<cjwatson> yeah, it might take a while
<tepsipakki> but I've done some minor merges and stuff to get some credibility ;)
* cjwatson merges rootskel
<cjwatson> but yeah, the merge load is something that can be spread out relatively easily, and as long as you're reasonably careful it's a good way to get an idea of the sorts of changes made to the installer in Ubuntu
<tepsipakki> yep
<tepsipakki> hmm, you could maybe add some links to the /topic
<tepsipakki> like, this one http://people.debian.org/~fjp/talks/debconf6/paper/
<tepsipakki> it's a good reference, and seen it here pasted quite often ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-installer:cjwatson] : Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [-o cjwatson]  by cjwatson
<cjwatson> how's that? links to fjp's paper
<tepsipakki> yes, works
<cjwatson> I'm trying to get the CIA bot in here too to track commits, but Micah hasn't answered my mail yet
<tepsipakki> hmm, how can I run multiple commands with in-target, does it accept parentheses?
<tepsipakki> maybe I'll just shove them in a script
<cjwatson> it ends up doing:
<cjwatson> log-output -t in-target chroot /target "$@" || ERRCODE=$?
<cjwatson> so you can use sh -c '...'
<cjwatson> sh -c 'foo; bar; baz' or whatever
<tepsipakki> ok, thanks
<tepsipakki> just noticed that it failed
<tepsipakki> I could also just put the scripts in finish-install.d :)
<cjwatson> that works too, though you might want to chain to in-target from those
<tepsipakki> how's that?
<tepsipakki> error handling?
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: in-target deals with debconf plumbing, so if you need to install packages it's best to use in-target
<tepsipakki> ah, right
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-07
<niksoft> hey guys
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-02
<twb> I'm doing a fully automated preseeded netboot.  Is there any way to have it shut down (instead of rebooting) at the end of the install?
<stgraber> twb: You could use "halt" as late-command, don't know if there is a cleaner way to do it though
<twb> stgraber: that's my current plan
<tjaalton> is 320MB enough for livecd?
<tjaalton> +of RAM
<twb> Which LiveCD, the stock GNOME Ubuntu one?
<tjaalton> yes
<twb> For what purpose -- just doing the install to disk, or using it continuously as a Live system?
<tjaalton> I just want to know if it starts at all with 320MB
<twb> Sure it will.
<tjaalton> well, apparently it doesnt
<tjaalton> bug 179472
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179472 in xorg "[Gutsy] Black screen - wrong monitor detection & refresh rate" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179472
<tjaalton> this is with hardy
<twb> Define `doesn't start at all'
<tjaalton> I'm not the one having this problem btw..
<ksbalaji> hi! can u pl suggest a gui  for downloading/installing with resume features like the DAP/FDMs in windows?
<ksbalaji> hi! anyone there to help please?
<twb> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Ubotwo> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-04
<michael_e_brown> 7.10 question: we need to have firstboot come up in Chinese for when we ship to a certain, nondisclosed, geographical area. Setting /etc/environment and /etc/defaults/locale seems to have no effect. Editing /etc/init.d/oem-config to source /etc/environment (to set LANG) seems to have no effect.
<BagOfMostlyWater> michael: i don't have experience w/this, but i'm willing to try. how are you doing the installations? are you using a custom cd? network install?
<evand> michael_e_brown: you may want to email Colin directly on this.  My guess would be that it will involve seeding languagechooser/language-name or debian-installer/locale, but having not written the OEM code, I'm not sure what the full proper solution is here.
<michael_e_brown> evand, thanks. We tried setting debian-installer/locale, but that completely breaks our install
<twb> michael_e_brown: how so?
<michael_e_brown> twb, fails partitioning
<twb> Are you seeding the partitioning steps at all?
<michael_e_brown> twb, I saw a note somewhere that the preseed text must match exactly the GUI text
<michael_e_brown> twb, sort of... just a sec.
<michael_e_brown> d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition \
<michael_e_brown>       select Guided - use the largest continuous free space
<michael_e_brown> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe \
<michael_e_brown>        select All files in one partition (recommended for new users)
<twb> Please use a pastebin
<michael_e_brown> right. sorry. (thought 4 lines wouldnt be too objectionable...)
<twb> Have you tried seeding just the locale, and not any of the partitioning stuff?
<michael_e_brown> twb, didnt work last time I tried.
<twb> OK.
<michael_e_brown> brought up the part screen.
<twb> re paste, np. I see 4 lines and aren't sure if that's all, or if there are another 98 coming
<michael_e_brown> http://pastebin.com/m758c0d2e
<michael_e_brown> ^--- the whole preseed file.
<michael_e_brown> Requirement: we need firstboot to come up with chinese selected by default (and in chinese)
<twb> You're seeding it to en_US there
<michael_e_brown> If I change debian-installer/locale, the whole install breaks
<twb> You change it to zh_CN?
<michael_e_brown> if I change it to zh_CN, it breaks at partitioning.
<twb> Oh yes, of course
<twb> partition messages are localized
<michael_e_brown> So, my idea was to just do install in english
<twb> So if you change the default locale, you need to change those strings to chinese
<michael_e_brown> (as that happens in our factory, that is ok)
<michael_e_brown> and then just change system language in a post-install script
<twb> Well, you could do that instead.
<michael_e_brown> but that dont work, either.
<michael_e_brown> firstboot comes up in english
<michael_e_brown> I changed /etc/environment and /etc/defaults/locale to zh_CN and still comes up in english
<twb> See this string: "Guided - use the largest continuous free space"
<twb> You need to change that to whatever the zh_CN locale uses
<twb> Similarly for "All files in one partition (recommended for new users)"
<twb> Or try just commenting them out
<michael_e_brown> problem being that there are 4 different strings like that...
<twb> So change them all
<michael_e_brown> twb, problem is that I dont know that would even fix firstboot
<twb> For your second idea, to change the locale in the late command, you seem to have forgotten to install the zh locale package
<twb> michael_e_brown: so TEST IT
<michael_e_brown> d-i pkgsel/language-packs string en es fr de pt zh
<twb> Oh sorry
<twb> I've never seen that seed before
<michael_e_brown> twb, I've been sitting here all day testing it...
<michael_e_brown> and now I'm asking for some more help
<twb> You said 06:41 <michael_e_brown> twb, problem is that I dont know that would even fix firstboot
<twb> So my suggestion is to find out
<michael_e_brown> so: from what I can tell, changing the language only changes /etc/environment and /etc/defaults/locale
<BagOfMostlyWater> michael: have you tried configuring your locale entirely using debconf after an install, verifying that it works, and then dumping via debconf-get-selections to see what is required for preseeding?
<twb> BagOfMostlyWater: that would discard the d-i seeds, wouldn't it?
<twb> IIRC there's some other magic command for those
<michael_e_brown> BagOfMostlyWater, that is a useful suggestion.
<michael_e_brown> BagOfMostlyWater, I'm trying to reinstall now using spanish ( since I can at least speak that )
<michael_e_brown> I want to see if doing the install in spanish will cause firstboot to come up in spanish
<BagOfMostlyWater> thats beyond me i'm afraid. i wonder where debconf-get-selections and debconf-get-selections --installer overlap.
<BagOfMostlyWater> by 'discard the d-i seeds' do you mean the preseeds wouldn't be owned by d-i?
<michael_e_brown> the main problem so far is that firstboot doesnt appear to honor the "normal" language selection in /etc
<twb> michael_e_brown: ah, I just assumed you spoke zh.
<michael_e_brown> twb, no, I dont.
<michael_e_brown> twb, which makes it exceedingly difficult to test
<twb> That makes sense now
<michael_e_brown> so...
<michael_e_brown> doing an install completely in spanish does not cause firstboot to come up in spanish
<michael_e_brown> doh.
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson_, ping
<michael_e_brown> did an install in spanish and firstboot still comes up in english
<michael_e_brown> funny:
<michael_e_brown> did an install in spanish with spanish keyboard setting
<michael_e_brown> and firstboot *does* keep that.
<michael_e_brown> twb, doesnt look like your suggestion panned out. So, I am back to square one.
<evand> michael_e_brown: he's on vacation until Tuesday I think, thus my email suggestion.  If this is pressing I can try to figure out a solution over the weekend for you.
<michael_e_brown> evand, it is not an emergency, but Tuesday is a ways off...
<michael_e_brown> evand, looks to me like the code doesnt ever initialize the language setting until you click a language
<michael_e_brown> evand, *just* finished a re-install so I can look at the firstboot code fresh
<michael_e_brown> I'll send an email. I dont need you to work on the weekend on this.
<evand> michael_e_brown: ok, an email would be much appreciated, and I'll give it a shot on Monday then.  Enjoy your weekend.
<michael_e_brown> composing now... thx
<michael_e_brown> evand, did you get my email? It bounced from cjwatson_'s address...
<evand> michael_e_brown: yes, I did and odd.  Perhaps trying cjwatson at ubuntu.com and colin.watson at canonical.com might get it through.
<evand> my understanding is that the nicknames carry over both domains, though, so I'm not sure why the address you used wouldn't work.
<michael_e_brown> evand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50780/
<michael_e_brown> evand, email to colin still not working --^
<michael_e_brown> could you kindly forward?
<michael_e_brown> leaving in a couple mins. have a good weekend.
<michael_e_brown> evand, I also just got word that this is a bit more urgent, as we were supposed to exit devel today, but that is more my bad than your problem because I somehow missed the dates. :(
 * michael_e_brown isnt going home as soon as he thought...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-05
 * michael_e_brown hopes he can ask this question in a way that doenst sound too ignorant
<michael_e_brown> how do I set the value of languagechooser/language-name?
<michael_e_brown> it is a debconf variable and google is not my friend...
<BagOfMostlyWater> I've never used that pastebin thing, so here's a paste:
<BagOfMostlyWater> # debconf-get-selections --installer | grep languagechooser
<BagOfMostlyWater> d-i     languagechooser/language-name-ascii     select  English
<BagOfMostlyWater> d-i     languagechooser/language-name-fb        select  English
<BagOfMostlyWater> d-i     languagechooser/locale  string
<BagOfMostlyWater> d-i     languagechooser/language-name   select  English
<BagOfMostlyWater> d-i     languagechooser/language-name-latin     select  English
<michael_e_brown> BagOfMostlyWater, I tried to use debconf-set-selections
<michael_e_brown> and I can see in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat that it is set
<michael_e_brown> but oem-config is still pulling out 'English' from somewhere (when I set it to 'Spanish')
<michael_e_brown> ah. d-i instead of oem-config? let me see...
<michael_e_brown> nope
<michael_e_brown> I ran:
<michael_e_brown> echo "oem-config languagechooser/language-name string Spanish" | debconf-set-selections
<michael_e_brown> and that looks like it works by inspecting config.dat
<mebrown> anybody home? evand?
<mebrown> I found that if I modify /usr/lib/oem-config/oem_config/language.py
<mebrown> near the end of run()
<mebrown> where it says self.frontend.set_language(current_language)
<mebrown> and just hardcode the localized language, it works as I expect
<mebrown> looking earlier in the function, it looks like it is trying to get languagechooser/language-name from debconf
<mebrown> and looks like it sets current_language based on that
<mebrown> I cannot seem to get oem-config to take my changes when I use debconf-set-selection
<mebrown> help would be appreciated as I am --> <-- this close to getting this but am missing something
<evand> mebrown: sorry about that, I only got back in recently.
<evand> mebrown: I'm taking a look at the problem as a whole now, I'll let you know in the morning whether I've made any progress
<bAndie91> hi !
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi !
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi !
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi !
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi !
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i load an iso image (install cd) on hdd with grub??????
<bAndie91> its IMPORTANT
<stgraber> you could first stop flooding this channel, it doesn't help ..., then, it's weekend and most of the people usually here are away from their computer
<stgraber> you may want to check on google one of those USB flashdisk Ubuntu which is IIRC the content of an ISO image on a USB device, this should work with usb hdd too
<stgraber> (using syslinux and not grub though)
<bAndie91> szerinted nem googlézok idestova egy hete miatta? te hülye!
<bAndie91> jah! és anyád a flood!
<stgraber> ...
<evand> mebrown: `echo "d-i languagechooser/language-name string Chinese (Simplified)" | debconf-set-selections` in the oem prepare environment worked for me, though this doesn't work from the preseed file as that value gets wiped.  I'll play around with it some more after some sleep/breakfast.
<evand> to clarify, if I do that in the oem prep stage, it's carried over to the next boot and oem-config starts off with Chinese (Simplified) selected and the interface translated as such.
<mebrown> evand, ok, thanks I'll try that.
<mebrown> evand, I was trying to run 'oem-config' on already-installed system and it wasnt working when I tried the same thing. I can try this really quick, though.
<mebrown> evand, that worked.
<mebrown> evand, I'm still curious why it wasnt working when I did it after booting into the OS.
<mebrown> Also, I need to figure out how to set keyboard, but can probably just inspect the code now...
<mebrown> anybody know what keyboard should be default for Chinese?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-29
<tjaalton> cjwatson: what do you think about adding multipath support for grub? (debian bug 442382)
<ubottu> Debian bug 442382 in grub "please add support for multipath devices" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/442382
<tjaalton> debian refuses to do it for grub-legacy, but since grub2 is still very much a WIP..
<Crac23> hello all
<Scix> how can i automate the installation of ubuntu-restircted-extras?
<Scix> I found a sh script who did it, but i cant find it again
<Scix> All i need is a script or code who answer the license stuf for java
<Scix> I'm using preseeding to install the clients
<cjwatson> why not just preseed the questions asked by the Java packages?
<cjwatson> boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer if you're having trouble identifying them
<Scix> tanks. I'll try that :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: did you see my question about grub & multipath?
<Scix> hello :)
<Scix> when i used DEBCONF_DEBUG, I'm getting the message that pkgsel/include does not exists :S
<cjwatson> Scix: you can safely ignore that; it indeed doesn't exist in the templates database at the point preseeding is performed, but that's just due to the structure of the installer and does not indicate an error.
<cjwatson> tjaalton: sounds reasonable from your description, but I haven't looked into it at all
<Scix> cjwatson: ok, so pkgseg/inclide ubuntu-restricted-extras should work after all?
<Scix> I'm looking for preseed commands to automate the confirmation of the java install in this package...
<cjwatson> assuming you spell it "pkgsel/include" rather than "pkgseg/inclide", should do
<Scix> yes, tank you :)
<cjwatson> when you use DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, you will see INPUT something/or/other at the point when the Java question is asked
<tjaalton> Scix: sun-java6-jdk   shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1    boolean true
<cjwatson> that something/or/other is probably what you need to preseed
<tjaalton> Scix: or similar..
<cjwatson> tjaalton: was aiming for give-a-man-a-fish ...
<cjwatson> rather, teach-a-man-to-fish :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ah :)
<tjaalton> yes, using the debug output teaches you a lot :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: do you prefer a bug report for the grub/multipath issue?
<cjwatson> I'd prefer to think about it when I'm not on holiday ;-)
<tjaalton> heh, understood :)
<cjwatson> an Ubuntu bug report linked to the Debian one would be fine, I guess
<tjaalton> I'd be able to test it again tomorrow. I'll try building my own version first
<Scix> how can i use DEBCONF_DEBUG on other normal package installations?
<Scix> the java command never appeard
<tjaalton> oh, grub doesn't have an udeb, so it's even easier to test
<cjwatson> I'd do 'sudo env DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer apt-get install thingy 2>log'
<cjwatson> (untested)
<cjwatson> or you could just try tjaalton's suggestion which matches my recollection although it robs you of the opportunity to learn how to solve this problem for yourself in future
<Scix> cjwatson: how can i get output both to file and screen?
<Scix> is it important how the preseed file is written? Can i have like user settings at the start, and partitionating settings at the end?
<cjwatson> file and screen> don't know what you mean
<cjwatson> how the preseed file is written> no, think of it as setting lots of variables at the start, not like a program - order doesn't matter
<Scix> your command put everything in a file, and the questions was not presented in the terminal
<cjwatson> my command only sends standard error to a file, not the questions
<cjwatson> you must have modified it somehow
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r101 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh ethdetect.sh):
<CIA-5> hw-detect: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-5> hw-detect:  - Ask the correct parameters question if modprobe fails.
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r102 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh): Cope with dm-mod being built-in.
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r103 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-30
<twb> When network installing 8.04 onto a blank virtual (qemu) disk, I keep getting the following error:
<twb> The target file system contains files from a past installation. These files could cause problems with the installation process, and if you proceed, some of the existing files may be overwritten. Proceed with installation to unclean target?
<twb> I'd like to understand why this is happening, and how to stop it.
<twb> (This netinst is obviously done with d-i, not ubiquity.)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: the twoliner patch for grub made multipath work, whee :)
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1014 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components (udev, hw-detect).
<tjaalton> cjwatson_: the installer will still ask for module options even if disk-detect.sh has '|| true' appended after module_probe. happens now four times if multipath is used (since they all are built in)
<tjaalton> cjwatson_: oh, the latest version might be different
<cjwatson> hm, that's true
<cjwatson> tjaalton: working on it
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok thanks, it's just a minor nuisance but it interrupts the installer ;)
<cjwatson> annoyingly I can't find any other way to tell whether dm-round-robin is loaded
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r104 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-5> hw-detect: Improve checks for dm-* drivers being present to avoid relying on them
<CIA-5> hw-detect: being built as modules.
<cjwatson> untested but I hope that'll work
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r105 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu3
<tjaalton> I might be able to test it tomorrow
<cjwatson> I'll upload d-i to include that at some point later today
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1015 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu8
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-02
<cr3> is it possible that for a few seconds, the images on cdimage.u.c not match the MD5SUM file?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-04
<CarlFK> cjwatson_: jaunty alt install, box has 2 drives: 10g 60g.  only the 60 is available to install to.  logs: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/e18/
<cjwatson_> CarlFK: I'm on holiday, file bugs please
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-04
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3635 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Mythbuntu: Reconfigure mythbuntu-default-settings to ensure that the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: DefaultSession is set.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3636 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Copy any network configuration set up by the user of the live CD to
<CIA-4> ubiquity: the installed system.
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r729 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin):
<CIA-4> casper: Revert the previous change to 15autologin and instead just make sure
<CIA-4> casper: custom.conf does not exist.
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r730 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.209
<ev> cjwatson: you mentioned at UDS that there had been some effort to translate the console-setup templates.  But Debian uses console-data, not console-setup (kbdnames-maker) for its input, with no string overlap between the two.  What approach did you have in mind?
<cjwatson> console-setup comes from Debian
<cjwatson> we didn't invent it :)
<cjwatson> it's just that Debian hasn't finished switching over to it yet
<cjwatson> I haven't paid lots of attention to what's in console-setup upstream, but I know translation was being worked on
<cjwatson> and I'm *pretty* sure it landed
<ev> apologies for the odd phrasing, I've been looking at both console-setup in Debian and Ubuntu, so I didn't mean to imply that it didn't exist.
<ev> the package, that is
<ev> hrm, I haven't uncovered it, but it's my first day back, so lets assume that I'm looking right at it without noticing :).  I'll keep digging.
<cjwatson> what I mean is that I didn't have any particular approach in mind myself because I thought it was done
<ev> ah, gotcha
<cjwatson> console-setup (1.35) unstable; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   [ Samuel Thibault ]
<cjwatson>   * Fetch keyboard names translations from xkeyboard-config.
<cjwatson> that stuff
<ev> thanks
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r829 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.49
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r830 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu1
<xivulon> hi ev, cjwatson, happy new year!
<xivulon> please have a look at bug #477104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub2 "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477104
<xivulon> the upstream patch seems to do the trick, no side effect I can notice
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-05
<juvenal> Hello. I'm using a toshiba laptop A205 series and I have created an usb boot disk for the ubuntu 9.10 alternate CD iso. I've used usb-creator-gtk (0.2.12). I can boot from the usb key but the installation stops with an error that it could not mount the CD-ROM. I checked the kernel options and it has the cdrom-detect/try-usb=true parameter. Do you know why is this happening?
<ev> cjwatson: I've been trying to think of how to best handle that console-setup from debian depends on translations in xkeyboard-config, and we strip them for the lang packs in Ubuntu.  My thought is to build an extra xkeyboard-config binary with NO_PKG_MANGLE.
<ev> Is that okay by you, or would you prefer an approach loosely similar to ubiquity's imported-po whereby it sources translations via a pointer to xkeyboard-config's po directory, using msggrep or something similar.
<cjwatson> hmm, that is awkward, AFAICS kbdnames-maker is run at build time not at source package construction time and it probably ought to stay that way
<cjwatson> do you know how big the translations are?
<ev> ah, apologies.  I meant to say xkb-data.
<ev> as for the size, not sure.  Looks to be about a 2MB install size difference between our package and Debian's.
<ev> xkb-data, that is
<cjwatson> hmm, that's a fair bit to inflict on default installs. xkb-data-i18n sounds OK to me but best check with the X guys
<ev> okay, will do
<ev> thanks
<_ruben> hmm .. is there a (easy?) way to run the hardy installer with a custom/newer kernel? i have some hardware that isnt supported in 2.6.24 yet (ich10 or so iirc, been a while since i checked) and the actual system will run a custom kernel any way
<superm1> mterry, first plugin i've made using the new plugin stuff: http://imagebin.org/78463 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dell-team/dell-recovery/trunk/revision/182
<superm1> was able to do nearly everything I wanted except db.subst (which i kinda cheated)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-06
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3637 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Only run hal-lock if hald is actually running due to changes in
<CIA-6> ubiquity: hal 0.5.14-0ubuntu2.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3638 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Widget names are no longer stored in the widget's internal name, but
<CIA-6> ubiquity: rather in the object data. Sync this information back to the widget's
<CIA-6> ubiquity: internal name. (LP: #503710)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3639 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1.49ubuntu1.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3640 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.7
<davmor2> cjwatson: you about?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm getting a bug with ubiquity crashing bug 503885
<ubottu> Bug 503885 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/503885 is private
<davmor2> unprivatised it for you
<superm1> davmor2, i think that's the same thing i fixed last night
<superm1> in ubiquity 2.1.7 it should be fine
<davmor2> superm1: Cool I'll just check the version on the cd
<superm1> see bug 503710 for more info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503710 in ubiquity "updated gtk+2.0 package has problems referring to the name of widgets loaded from a builder UI file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503710
<charlie-tca> superm1: Will that be in tomorrows image?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has the same error
<superm1> charlie-tca, should be in the next image generated yes
<superm1> charlie-tca, are you seeing something weird in the xubuntu where the xfce-panel is it's own window too?
<superm1> if you boot into the live env mode ((not directly ubiquity install mode))
<charlie-tca> yes, both top and bottom panels. It is reported on bug 503633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503633 in xfce4-panel "XFCE panels have window borders" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503633
<charlie-tca> I still can't install from live environment
<charlie-tca> The panel thing started yesterday
<superm1> yup
<superm1> i'm not sure what the delta that caused it yet is though
<superm1> charlie-tca, to install from the live env, update ubiquity to 2.1.7 (it's on the repos)
<charlie-tca> The other one is the Xfce4-power-manager pop-up
<charlie-tca> okay
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/f67f07fb2 that was the delta between mythbuntu disks between when the panel started showing like that
<superm1> so i'd probably blame it on the new gtk+ upload if anything
<charlie-tca> That's what I think, but what do I know ;-)
<davmor2> superm1: 2.1.6 is still on the cd so I'm assuming it will get picked up tomorrow
<superm1> davmor2, yeah those CDs must have been built before the new one published
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I ran updates, logout login, ubiquity works
<charlie-tca> Thanks, superm1
<superm1> cool, good
<superm1> looks like that panel thing should be fixed in the next xfce4-panel version: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6117
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 6117 in Panel "The panel's _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE value is incorrect" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<charlie-tca> Hopefully that is not too far out
<superm1> oh nice, the new version is actually already in debian
<superm1> someone just needs to go and merge it
<cjwatson> davmor2: sorry, swamped
<cjwatson> but glad to see superm1 reckons it's fixed
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs sorted now :)
<davmor2> will try again tomorrow :)
<charlie-tca> I have ubiquity running an install from the live desktop after updating
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3641 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: On the timezone page, replace the GTK Comboboxes with ComboboxEntrys and
<CIA-6> ubiquity: add support for typeahead by country/region and city.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3642 trunk/ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py: Slight improvement on previous commit. Automatically select an entry if the user types the full city name.
<CIA-6> usb-creator: superm1 * r255 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-6> usb-creator: Widget names are no longer stored in the widget's internal name, but
<CIA-6> usb-creator: rather in the object data. Sync this information back to the widget's
<CIA-6> usb-creator: internal name. (LP: #503710)
<superm1> ev, you'll probably want to do a new release of usbcreator for that ^, otherwise it'll be quite broken
<TheMuso> /c/c
<ev> superm1: ah, awesome.  Thanks!
<superm1> np
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r256 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.14
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-07
<ev> hrm, the ubiquity drop_privileges trick doesn't work with ibus, it seems
<davmor2> cjwatson, superm1: ubiquity is firing up today :)
<cjwatson> good
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm seeing a bit of a glitch from screen 2->3 language screen -> location screen.  ubiquity flashes the same screen is in place and then becomes the next page.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay installed :)
<CIA-6> os-prober: evand * r237 ubuntu/ (18 files in 7 dirs): Merge from debian 1.35
<ev> oh damn.  It appears I'm woefully out of date here.
<ev> cjwatson: did you intentionally drop the umount retry delta in os-prober?
<cjwatson> ev: yes, the private mount namespace stuff in 1.31 made it unnecessary
<ev> then damn again.  Shall I just leave this as-is, since the branch is effectively dead?
<cjwatson> fine by me ...
<_ruben> hmm .. network install of karmic onto 2 md's (md0: /boot, md1: lvm) results in broken system
<_ruben> it claims to be waiting for /dev/md0 and offers recovery shell .. /dev/md0 is present just fine in the recovery shell
<_ruben> will try to troubleshoot some more tomorrow (when im back at its console again)
<thales_vaz> hi, does anyone know how to install the alternative cd with a pen drive? no cd-rom
<thales_vaz> >:o
<thales_vaz> anyone? help?
<charlie-tca> Probably be better to ask that in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> or search in https://help.ubuntu.com/ for a wiki article
<thales_vaz> all right, thanks a lot
<thales_vaz> ;)
<EphriamGrey> I just finished putting togther a new box - however, I left my keyboard, cd drive, linux boot flashdrive at home. I have my intel macbook w/ Mac OS X, a monitor, usb mouse, blank usb flash drive. Is it possible to make a usb installation for Ubuntu, if so, can I make it on a Mac? Also, does Ubuntu have kickstart like Red Hat?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-08
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r184 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu.install):
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Put Kubuntu slides in their own directory to avoid having to make
<CIA-6> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: each slideshow package conflict.
<stgraber> cjwatson: ping
<stgraber> cjwatson: I was just wondering, did you get my mail about getting a LTSP chroot on the Edubuntu DVD image ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: sorry for the delay. I've replied now
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks for the reply, I did the seed change yesterday evening, I'll have a look at livecd-rootfs and poke lamont.
<CIA-6> casper: evand * r739 casper.trunk/ (scripts/casper-bottom/42disable_apparmor debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> casper: Remove scripts/casper-bottom/42disable_apparmor. Apparmor
<CIA-6> casper: 2.3.1+bzr1312-0ubuntu3 and ifupdown 0.6.8ubuntu26 now no-op when
<CIA-6> casper: they detect the live CD environment.
<CIA-6> casper: evand * r739 lucid/ (scripts/casper-bottom/42disable_apparmor debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> casper: Remove scripts/casper-bottom/42disable_apparmor. Apparmor
<CIA-6> casper: 2.3.1+bzr1312-0ubuntu3 and ifupdown 0.6.8ubuntu26 now no-op when
<CIA-6> casper: they detect the live CD environment.
<CIA-6> casper: evand * r740 lucid/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.212
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-09
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<CarlFK> linux18-Dec-2009
<CarlFK> is that current?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: sounds plausible, it's been a while since we uploaded d-i.
<cjwatson> we'll no doubt reupload before alpha-2 in the normal run of events.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-10
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks. wanted to make sure things hadn't shifted around
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3643 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Cope with frozen choices when preseeding partman to select a particular
<CIA-6> ubiquity: script (LP: #505197).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3644 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.8
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3645 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Generate an apparmor cache to speed up boot time.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-03
<kamstrup> Happy new year everyone :-) I am having a most odd issue installing from a usb stick to my netbook. It started all the way back in Karmic and has been a regression ever since. The problem is that the installer believes it lives on sda1, but really it runs on sdb1 (my normal ext3 hd is on sda)
<kamstrup> I've been dumping stuff on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437661, but the crux of the matter appears to be ^^
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 437661 in linux (Ubuntu) "Input/output error mounting /casper-rw-backing on HP Mini (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-04
<ev> mpt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550168/ - I'm sure there's an easier way, but that should tell you which theme packages aren't from maverick.
<ev> ah, broken
<ev> mpt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550172/ - slight variation.  This wont tell you if a package isn't in maverick, but it will tell you which releases have the version of the package you have installed.  So look for a package that only has lucid for an option, I suppose.
<mpt> usplash-theme-ubuntu |       0.27 |        karmic | source, amd64, i386
<ev> ah, that'd do it :)
<mpt> That's the only item in the output that doesn't have maverick as an option
<mpt> oh, no it isn't
<mpt> It's just in universe after karmic
<mpt> and according to Synaptic it's not installed anyway
<ev> ah, right, hm
<mpt> I think the problem might be that the default theme was changed but the new default wasn't installed or the old default wasn't uninstalled
<mpt> ev, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550176/
<ev> ugh, this chroot with rapt thing on honeysuckle is proving to be quite the pain
<ev> contemplating moving that bit into a PPA
<ev> with some LP API black magic to figure out when a new version appears in the PPA
<ev> that or trying to convince IS to let me have full access to pbuilder.
<ScottK> cjwatson: rbelem was asking me if we could have btrfs for the kubuntu-mobile image on arm.
<ScottK> rbelem: cjwatson's question was "Do we have a boot loader that can cope?"
<rbelem> ScottK, yup
<ScottK> cjwatson: So yes.
<cjwatson> do you control your own kernel arguments for initial boot of the images?
<cjwatson> or does that have to be done on the cdimage side?
<rbelem> ScottK, currently we boot kubuntu-mobile on n900 via uboot with meego kernel
<cjwatson> uboot doesn't read the kernel off the filesystem?
<rbelem> cjwatson, i think it is builtin in kernel
<cjwatson> whether btrfs is built into the kernel is beside the point
<cjwatson> how does the boot loader load the kernel?
<ScottK> cjwatson: We're in kind of a hybrid position at the moment using a meego kernel, but we've got a linaro variant that also works in git that we're trying to switch to.
<rbelem> cjwatson, i mean the cmd line parameters
<cjwatson> in that case I don't really have a good way to change the default fs for you.
<rbelem> mpoirer and apachelogger reported that linaro kernel is already booting
<cjwatson> the standard way I would do that kind of thing is by passing a boot parameter when booting the installer
<cjwatson> furthermore, partman-btrfs would have to be changed to avoid its current warning if and only if you're using a boot loader which can cope
<cjwatson> which means I really do need you to answer my question above: how does the boot loader load the kernel?
<cjwatson> because I need to know how to decide which boot loader is going to be used - I need to know whether this is armel-wide, or subarchitecture-specific
<rbelem> cjwatson, it uses a vfat boot partition, afaik
<cjwatson> do you use a partman recipe?
<rbelem> cjwatson, i'm just using the same meego partition scheme
<cjwatson> that doesn't answer my question, sorry
<rbelem> :-(
<cjwatson> what installer do you use?
<rbelem> cjwatson, for now we are dd'ing the image to the first partition
<cjwatson> then I don't see why I'm being asked to change anything :-)
<cjwatson> you aren't using either of the two installers I co-maintain
<cjwatson> I don't really understand what change I'm being asked to make ...
<rbelem> cjwatson, the fs from ext4 to btrfs
<cjwatson> I don't know where that's set
<cjwatson> (are you sure you don't mean ext3?  nothing in cdimage mentions ext4 at all)
<rbelem> cjwatson, i think it is ext3, sorry
<rbelem> :-)
<cjwatson> ah, I think I see where that is set
<ScottK> The preinstalled images are preinstalled into a particular file system?  (sorry, I've no idea how this part of the system works)
<cjwatson> has somebody checked that livecd-rootfs is capable of producing btrfs images?
<cjwatson> it doesn't appear to have relevant code
<cjwatson> so I think you guys need to write that if you want it
<rbelem> ScottK, i think it is, when i dd it the destination becomes ext3
<cjwatson> I'm happy to flip the switch in cdimage after that's done
<rbelem> cjwatson, cool
<rbelem> cjwatson, np with that :-)
<cjwatson> you want lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk - search for IMAGEFORMAT
<rbelem> cjwatson, nice :-)
<rbelem> cjwatson, i will ping you when it is ready
<rbelem> thx cjwatson
<cjwatson> sorry for my initial misunderstanding, I sometimes forget how radically different arm installation is from everything else
<rbelem> cjwatson, np :-)
<rbelem> cjwatson, another question...
<rbelem> cjwatson, is it possible to add a default user to the image?
<cjwatson> dunno, I don't handle any of the software in question
<cjwatson> ogra might know
<rbelem> cjwatson, oki
<rbelem> thanks cjwatson :-)
<ev> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on filtering out the C locale ('No localization') from the language list in ubiquity? mpt is arguing that it's not a language and thus no one would ever want to select it from that list.  I'm inclined to agree.
<cjwatson> it should be preserved in d-i but I'm OK with filtering it out of ubiquity.  send any complaints about it to mpt. :-)
<cjwatson> (it's popular for servers in particular.)
<ev> hahaha, okay
<superm1> actually it was already filtered out if only-installable-languages was picked too i think
<cjwatson> probably, but that goes further ...
<ev> cjwatson: do you recall why we don't jump straight into compiz (so nvidia and all that) on the live CD?  It's been raised in the office that the install experience and the installed system experience are moving quickly apart when the installer uses metacity and the installed system uses unity.
<cjwatson> there was no specific reason, using metacity was just easier to get going
<cjwatson> at the time
<cjwatson> and of course 3D drivers were often not installed
<ev> I'll file a bug (to use whatever black magic the desktop uses to gracefully fall back), since I'm already doings tons of that thanks to mpt running through a install
<superm1> on the live cd you would have to build the nvidia kernel module during boot
<superm1> cjwatson, how do you feel about different upstart jobs for debconf_ui and gtk/kde?  it seems the stopping rc RUNLEVEL[2345] is a little bit racy still and causes oem-config's X to not always spawn before gdm gets X up first
<superm1> side effect would be that the different oem-config frontend packages would have to conflict one another though
<cjwatson> I'm quite sure it's possible to fix it given --verbose logs of what upstart is doing in each case
<cjwatson> I don't see why different jobs should be necessary
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-05
<ev> interesting, syslinux seems to be ignoring the contents of txt.cfg.  That, or things have been shuffled.
<ev> oh, no.  I'm just lacking a sufficient amount of tea it seems.
<ev> TheMuso: have you had any luck in getting orca to read ubiquity in a "Try Ubuntu" live CD session?
<cjwatson> superm1: could you send your ubuntu_fix_usb_efi_boot.patch to GRUB upstream with a rationale and ChangeLog entry, please?  grub-devel@gnu.org
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r853 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> casper: Don't try to process the initramfs and kernel if the real update-
<CIA-4> casper: initramfs hasn't generated anything (LP: #557023).
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r854 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.253
<ev> ah, think I've got it, actually
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r223 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 147
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r224 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 147ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r706 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/se.po): merge from Debian 1.82
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r707 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.82ubuntu1
<superm1> cjwatson, sure sent
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog console-setup.initramfs-hook): initramfs fix should check /etc/default/keyboard too
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu1
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4462 ubiquity/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Update for changes in console-setup up to 1.57ubuntu1, particularly the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: introduction of /etc/default/keyboard and keyboard-configuration.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r651 ubuntu/ (8 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.59
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4463 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.57ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: debian-installer-utils 1.82ubuntu1, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu11, partconf
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.36, partman-base 147ubuntu1, partman-basicmethods 47, partman-btrfs 5,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-jfs 33, partman-newworld 25, partman-reiserfs 50, partman-xfs
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 47, preseed 1.48.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r652 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.59ubuntu1
<CIA-4> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r256 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/sl.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 1.20
<CIA-4> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r257 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu1
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4464 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.7
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-06
<MagoMarkos> hi
<MagoMarkos> <MagoMarkos> i need some help with the instaletion of ubuntu netbook on my acer aspire one 532h-2825
<MagoMarkos> <MagoMarkos> I have windows 7 staarter on my pc and im booting from my flashdrive into ubuntu
<MagoMarkos> <MagoMarkos> then when i go to instal and instal along another os i dont know what to do because it will get me until the part that says the user info and on the bottom it displays ready when you are but nothing else happens and the forward botton on that page just wont allow me to click it
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r165 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-4> console-setup: Make keyboard-configuration replace old console-setup/console-setup-mini
<CIA-4> console-setup: versions as well as conflicting with them (thanks, Martin Pitt).
<cjwatson> MagoMarkos: make sure your username only contains *lower-case* letters; you can also have numbers, "-", or "_" if you like, but no upper-case letters, spaces, etc.
<cjwatson> MagoMarkos: 10.10 didn't get the validation right so didn't tell you about errors properly.  that's fixed for 11.04 (bug 555896).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555896 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Username starting with upper letter marked as OK during install and the refused (affects: 9) (dups: 6) (heat: 60)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555896
<MagoMarkos> is there a new version out already? for ubuntu netbook?
<cjwatson> only alphas
<MagoMarkos> I need help now I'm on the advanced partitioning tool i need help formating. I have a 160 Gb HDD partitioned as such: 12.9 GB sda1 (ntfs) (for recovery console from acer), 106.9MB (ntfs) (for some windows7 stuff), 105.1 GB sda3 (ntfs) (Windows7 Starter OS and Windows Files), and 41.9 GB Free Space. If I click Install now it gives me the error "No Root File System" "No root files system
<MagoMarkos> is defined. Please Correct this from the partitioning menu" and i am not able to keep going what can i do? How can I and should Iformat the free space to continue?
<cjwatson> why are you using the advanced partitioning tool?
<cjwatson> was there not an option on the simple partitioning page to use all the free space?
<MagoMarkos> because i have windos too and i want to have the disk with specific amound of hdd for every OS
<MagoMarkos> im stuck now
<MagoMarkos> I filled the who are you page completley the compuer finished copying files and now it says Ready when you are... and the forward button is grey... what do i do now?
<cjwatson> you clearly got past the partitioner somehow, then?
<MagoMarkos> yeah from help in the ubuntu cannel
<cjwatson> in the advanced partitioner, you would need to create one partition for / and another for swap.  but it's an advanced tool, it's meant for people who already know what they're doing, mainly
<cjwatson> what did you type in the username box?
<MagoMarkos> Mago Markos
<MagoMarkos> but i cant use caps or spaces
<MagoMarkos> i just found out in tryal and error
<MagoMarkos> lol
<cjwatson> I told you that above!
<cjwatson> 12:26 <cjwatson> MagoMarkos: make sure your username only contains *lower-case* letters; you can also have numbers, "-", or "_" if you like, but no upper-case letters, spaces, etc.
<MagoMarkos> lol
<MagoMarkos> i feel like a looser now lol
<MagoMarkos> im such an Ubuntu Noob
<MagoMarkos> im starting on the OS today
<cjwatson> welcome :)
<MagoMarkos> thanks a lot
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r166 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu2
<MagoMarkos> woooo up setup and running thanks
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r412 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/i386.sh kernel/kfreebsd-i386.sh): Support AMD CPU family 20 (thanks, Keng-Yü Lin; LP: #676838).
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r413 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.114ubuntu2
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1401 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~apw/debian-installer/kernel-update
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1402 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu11
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-07
<pmatulis> seems 'partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true' does not work (also found bug #154086).  is there a workaround for this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm (Ubuntu) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use (affects: 3) (heat: 30)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154086
<pmatulis> cjwatson: any comment on that one ⤴
<cjwatson> I can only investigate if I can have a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log
<cjwatson> this holds for any and all questions about preseeding
<pmatulis> cjwatson: and how do i get such a thing?
<cjwatson> I can't believe I haven't asked you for this before
<cjwatson> add DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer as a boot parameter when starting the installer
<pmatulis> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> after you hit the problem, back up to the main menu and select "Save debug logs"
<pmatulis> cjwatson: yeah, i've been using that a fair bit recently  ;)
<cjwatson> if you're hitting Joel's problem, then a workaround would be to dd over bits of the disk
<pmatulis> ok
<pmatulis> it's just that this affects large deployments
<cjwatson> I'm afraid there's no way I can look today - I have about five remaining hours of work time of which 4.5 are already budgeted
<cjwatson> and somewhere in there it would be nice to eat
<pmatulis> i'll get the logs, i don't mean to push
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r58 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/iscsi_settings):
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: Work around username/password being "(null)", due to a kernel change
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: which open-iscsi doesn'\''t handle yet (LP: #625013).
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r59 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 16
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4465 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Allow overriding frontend using the ubiquity/frontend= boot parameter
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (thanks, Roberto C. Morano and Juanje Ojeda; LP: #364009).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4466 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: console-setup/codeset was renamed to console-setup/codeset47
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #699829).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4467 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.114ubuntu2, console-setup 1.57ubuntu2, netcfg 1.59ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4468 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.8
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r53 ubuntu/ (check.d/no_btrfs_boot debian/changelog): Allow btrfs /boot on amd64/i386, now that grub2 supports it.
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r55 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 5ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r54 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-08
<Jemt> Hello. During boot from the Live CD, the selected language in gfxboot is somehow transfered to Ubuntu - how does this work? If I boot my harddisk installation using the Live CD (I removed GRUB from the MBR), the language is not transfered to Ubuntu, so I have to change it during logon instead
<Jemt> I'm not looking for a GRUB fix. I'm trying to understand how the Live CD works
<Jemt> Back
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-09
<Jemt> Hello :-)
<Jemt> Can someone tell me how the selected language is transfered from isolinux/gfxboot to Ubuntu? I would like to be able to boot Ubuntu from a USB stick using the Live CD. This already works, but the language selection is not transfered to the USB stick. So I have to change it before I log in instead.
<cjwatson> it's passed as debian-installer/language=en (etc.)
<cjwatson> or locale=pt_BR (etc.) if the selected locale code contains an underscore (only happens for Chinese and Portuguese)
<Jemt> Where do I specify this? Not as kernel params, I suppose ?
<cjwatson> yes, as a kernel parameter
<Jemt> I see. I'll give it a try. Reporting back in a minute :)
<Jemt> cjwatson: What puzzles me, is that the boot menu on the LIve CD does not display any of your suggested parameters. Also, I would need to be able to do something like this:  debian-installer/language=$(selected-language-from-boot-menu)
<Jemt> So I don't think I can use any of your suggestions, unless I want to define multiple boot entries for the USB stick, one per language. This would be an odd behaviour, since you would already have selected a language through the F2 Language menu which pops up automatically
<cjwatson> I know it doesn't, but nevertheless it's passed under the hood
<cjwatson> it ought to be possible to construct a system in GRUB 2 to append a variable to the command line
<Jemt> Hm, I'm a bit surprised that the language doesn't get passed to my USB stick "under the hood" then. My boot entry is not that different from the entry booting the CD. I supposed if this was implemented properly, I would also be able to pass the language to the USB stick somehow.
<Jemt> Actually the only difference is the root=DEVICE parameter
<Jemt> But perhaps the language is simply not transfered if the parameter is detected
<cjwatson> it's done by gfxboot-theme-ubuntu - that doesn't support GRUB
<Jemt> I'm no expert in this area, but as far as I know, GRUB is never in play. I boot the Live CD. Using Isolinux I boot the kernel and point it to the USB stick's root partition. GRUB is never needed
<cjwatson> oh, I thought you said you were using GRUB, sorry
<Jemt> Nope :)
<Jemt> No problem
<cjwatson> the language parameter is interpreted by casper - it only works on live CDs
<cjwatson> it won't work on a hard disk install
<cjwatson> or a USB stick install that isn't a live USB stick
<Jemt> I see. Too bad - I really liked that I could change the language using the initial boot menu :)
<Jemt> I only support two languages on the USB stick, so I suppose I'll try your suggestion, and simply create two boot entries - one for each language
<JanC> you could use that parameter in a boot script too I guess...
<Jemt> I could ?
<Jemt> Do you know what part of Casper is handling the language ? Perhaps I can port it to an UpStart job
<JanC> kernel parameters are in /proc/cmdline
<Jemt> Nifty, checking it out
<Jemt> Sweet, it is. Fantastic
<cjwatson> scripts/casper-bottom/14locales
<Jemt> Would it be sufficient to set the locale to the selected language ?
<Jemt> Thanks cjwatson. Checking the script
<cjwatson> I think you might have to edit /etc/default/locale
<Jemt> In Initrd I suppose
<Jemt> okay
<Jemt> I could properly just copy most of the script and have it run on boot :)
<Jemt> JanC: Unfortunately the language argument is not available in /proc/cmdline when booting a real Ubuntu installation using the boot menu on the Live CD
<Jemt> I just realized that now
<Jemt> But it looks just fine on the Live CD - exactly what I was hoping to find on the real installation:file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- debian-installer/language=da console-setup/layoutcode?=dk
<Jemt> I wonder what's responsible for populating /proc/cmdline
<JanC> the kernel, I guess?
<JanC> based on what it gets from the bootloader
<Jemt> So gfxboot only provides the language details to the kernel, if the boot entry contains this: boot=casper. Obviously I replaced that with root=/device, to have it boot Ubuntu on the USB stick
<Jemt> Does that sound right ? Here is my isolinux configuration (boot entries): http://pastebin.com/63av29Va
<Jemt> "label live" works fine - language from F2 Language List is used. "label liveusbboot" does not
<cjwatson> you probably just aren't using gfxboot
<cjwatson> it's not an intrinsic part of isolinux ...
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to be used when booting an Ubuntu system ordinarily
<cjwatson> oh, but you have an F2 menu, ok, in that case you are using gfxboot
<cjwatson> it certainly does *not* check for the presence of boot=casper
<cjwatson> anyway, have to go out
<Jemt> cjwatson: Yes, it is isolinux with gfxboot - it's the ordinary Live CD which I have simply remastered. But thank you for checking whether boot=Casper was required
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-03
<CIA-10> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1607 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/gtk-common debian/changelog): ttf-tmuni-udeb -> fonts-tibetan-machine-udeb.
<CIA-10> partman-base: cjwatson * r1357 ubuntu/ (32 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 153
<CIA-10> partman-base: cjwatson * r1358 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> partman-base: Revert to -Os on powerpc. Whatever toolchain bug was suspected here may
<CIA-10> partman-base: well have gone away, and if it's still present then we should find out
<CIA-10> partman-base: what it is and get it fixed.
<CIA-10> partman-base: cjwatson * r1359 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 153ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-04
<jibel> could you update wubi on dailies to install precise ?
<cjwatson> huh, it doesn't already?
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> how did we not catch that for alpha-1?
<jibel> cjwatson, there was no wubi.exe at all for alpha1
<cjwatson> jibel: I've committed the code, but only ev can build and publish a new executable
<cjwatson> ev: ^- please
<jibel> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: do you think you could register a Q-series spec for us to figure out a better build/publish mechanism for wubi?
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1149 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.88
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1150 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.88ubuntu1
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1088 hardy-proposed/ (apt-install debian/changelog list-devices):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: Add usb-partition type in support of the new cdrom-detect option
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: to try USB devices (LP: #234185).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1089 hardy-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: chroot_setup.sh: Divert start-stop-daemon rather than simply moving it
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: aside (LP: #900526).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1090 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu5
<cjwatson> (r1088 there was from ages ago, sorry)
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1128 lucid-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: chroot_setup.sh: Divert start-stop-daemon and initctl rather than simply
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: moving them aside (LP: #900526).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1129 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu5.1
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1135 maverick-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: chroot_setup.sh: Divert start-stop-daemon and initctl rather than simply
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: moving them aside (LP: #900526).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1136 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.79ubuntu1.1
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1141 natty-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: chroot_setup.sh: Divert start-stop-daemon and initctl rather than simply
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: moving them aside (closes: #654580).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1142 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: use LP bug instead
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1143 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.82ubuntu1.1
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1145 oneiric-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: chroot_setup.sh: Divert start-stop-daemon and initctl rather than simply
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: moving them aside (LP: #900526).
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1146 oneiric-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.84ubuntu1.1
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: filed bug 911905 for language selection when hitting Enter in first Ubiquity screen
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911905 in ubiquity "hitting enter on install screen 1 forces language to top selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911905
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-05
<stgraber> cjwatson: now that we have ipv6.archive.ubuntu.com, do you think it'd make sense to add some logic in choose-mirror to detect an IPv6 only network and if its default mirror isn't IPv6, then fallback to ipv6.archive.ubuntu.com?
<stgraber> cjwatson: basically changing the fallback in choose_mirror when we don't have IPv4 connectivity and also change mirrors_in to only return reachable mirrors (would need to use getaddrinfo there, so would cause a few DNS queries)
<cjwatson> stgraber: yes
<cjwatson> stgraber: ideally there'd be some way to represent this in the mirror structures though
<cjwatson> stgraber: I think the masterlist format already has an IPv6 field, so maybe extend the Ubuntu masterlist and extend our code to deal with that a bit
<stgraber> indeed, having that information in the list would make a lot of sense, then we just need to have netcfg set a debconf key telling choose-mirror what to show either ipv4 only, ipv6 only or both (I don't think we have countries with IPv6 only mirrors, but that may come soon)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-06
<ev> cjwatson: will do
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1151 ubuntu/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): merge lp:~smoser/debian-installer-utils/lp912431
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1152 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.88ubuntu2
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1091 hardy-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): Add --quiet to dpkg-divert calls in chroot_setup.
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1092 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu6
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1130 lucid-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): Add --quiet to dpkg-divert calls in chroot_setup.
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1131 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu5.2
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1137 maverick-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): Add --quiet to dpkg-divert calls in chroot_setup.
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1138 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.79ubuntu1.2
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1144 natty-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): Add --quiet to dpkg-divert calls in chroot_setup.
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1145 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.82ubuntu1.2
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1147 oneiric-proposed/ (chroot-setup.sh debian/changelog): Add --quiet to dpkg-divert calls in chroot_setup.
<CIA-10> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1148 oneiric-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.84ubuntu1.2
<cjwatson> Note to self: get SRUs right the first time.  It's a lot less tedious that way.
<CIA-10> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1608 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-8 kernels.
<CIA-10> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1609 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu97
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is bug 911052 related to bug 442941 at all?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911052 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed upon choosing not to restart" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911052
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 442941 in ubiquity "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442941
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hard to say, since the latter is more of a symptom than a cause
<cjwatson> I'm sure this doesn't help though:
<cjwatson> Jan  3 00:07:42 ubuntu apt-setup: warning: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/40cdrom returned error code 1; discarding output
<cjwatson> I guess it might be confused by the space in the path just above, or something
<bdmurray> cjwatson: reading 442941 I got the feeling a lot of things could produce those messages
<cjwatson> ayup
<cjwatson> it means "my client fell over", roughly
<bdmurray> cjwatson: oh this line "E: Could not open file /cdrom/Misc Stuff/Home/.local/share/mime/Packages.gz - open"
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> so maybe that results in junk down the debconf protocol fds and then it gets confused from then on, or something
<cjwatson> it's basically at least half a day per bug to diagnose this kind of thing accurately :-(
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-07
<ev> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-wubi-publishing
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-02
<brendand> is it a known issue that ubiquity won't accept a password for WEP networks in the network selection screen?
<brendand> i've just seen this on the nexus7
<xnox> brendand: i can't remember exactly which wifi networks, but indeed ubiquity under-asks wifi passwords for some networks. There was a bug about it & design solution (ask NM to connect & wait for NM popups to configure network)
<xnox> brendand: as a workaround, one can use network indicator.
<brendand> xnox, ah indeed
<brendand> xnox, thanks
<xnox> np
<gema> xnox: happy new year
 * gema guesses he knows what's coming after that
<xnox> gema: happy new year =)
<gema> :D
<gema> xnox: bug 1080701 seems to be affecting many people and seems to be slowing down the manual testing efforts
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<gema> any chance you could have a look at it soonish?
<xnox> right. on it then.
<gema> thanks!
<gema> xnox: psivaa should be able to help you reproduce
<psivaa> mr -> lunch
 * psivaa -> lunch
<xnox> gema: psivaa: I am failing to reproduce the problem. Sure, it takes longer for partitioning screen to appear with increased amount of partitions (e.g. 4-6 minutes with my 15 lvm volumes) but it does appear eventually.
 * xnox will upload some fixes that speed this step up, but i am not convinced it's a real fix for what is experienced here.
<gema> xnox: psivaa will help you reproduce as soon as he is back , I also pinged him
<psivaa> xnox: i'm trying this now, but did you try with i386 image on the hardware? (with possibly windows 7 already installed)
<xnox> psivaa: not i386 image, not with windows7. I am uploading a fix that will skip ntfs partitions when trying to detect ubuntu installations. (this should reduce the delay).
<psivaa> xnox: ahh ok, that could be the reason why you are not able to reproduce, iirc, with i386 on a machine with windows 7 this was a hang that never timedout even after more than half an hour
<xnox> psivaa: interesting. How much disk space does windows 7 need? /me might be able to reproduce it.
<psivaa> xnox: i think 20G should be enough for w7 installation, i have a machine that already has it. iirc you were able to reproduce this on the 10th dec :)
<xnox> psivaa: well, not reliably, and it turned out kvm saw input/output errors on the disk & hence hang the install.
<xnox> psivaa: I have windows7 cd, fetching i386 iso now as well.
<psivaa> xnox: thanks, with windows 7 and i386 my installation is still hung past 10 mins
<xnox> ack. thanks.
 * xnox is slowly installing windows 7 in the background.
<antarus> this announcement better be super awesome
<gema> xnox: still around?
<gema> xnox: how's that bug going? it is also hitting us on bootspeed testing :(
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-03
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: i come across an ubiquity crash during raring installations, but apport does not lead me to report a bug from the it. should i enable/do anything for that
<xnox> psivaa: did you get a crash dialog at all?
<xnox> (ubiquity one)
<xnox> you can switch to tty1 and do ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<psivaa> xnox: yes i did, will ubuntu-bug ubiquity include the specific crash file as well?
<psivaa> i could attach the crash file but not sure if it will contain all the information as reporting the bug from the crash itself
<cjwatson> You can run ubuntu-bug on a crash file
<xnox> psivaa: it might not, check /var/crash and upload those as well with apport-bug *.crash
<xnox> snap.
<cjwatson> And if you do so there is no reason to run ubuntu-bug ubiquity separately
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox i tried ubuntu-bug -c *.crash from /var/crash. it just creates a .upload file. it does not open the lauchpad to report it as a bug
<psivaa> this simply brings up the 'Sorry. Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error' dialog and clicking continue does not open the web browser with lp
<cjwatson> Why -c?
<cjwatson> That's neither in --help nor in the man page.
<gema> xnox: how are you doing with bug 1080701?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<gema> did you guys manage to reproduce it yesterday?
<psivaa> cjwatson: i use -c for crash files (probably started using from hearsay) but even without -c the behaviour is the same, the 'internal error' dialog opens but clicking continue does not open a browser
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: reported bug 1095684 for the installer crash during manual partitioning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095684 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes upon clicking 'New partition table' twice in the manual partitioning step during raring installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095684
<Peanut> http://loopy.jive.nl/~boven/syslog and http://loopy.jive.nl/~boven/preseed.cfg
<Peanut> Jan  3 15:55:55 localechooser: info: Preseeded language ignored: unknown language code
<Peanut> Maybe that's my problem?
<cjwatson> Yeah, en_NL doesn't exist
<Peanut> But I'm preseeding that I want en_US.UTF-8 for locale
<cjwatson> You need to set /country to one that's valid for en, but then later on say that you want Dutch timezone configuration / mirrors / etc.
<cjwatson> also, minor issue but you have a bunch of owners (the first field) that are clock-setup, pkgsel, or *-udeb - those should all be just d-i
<cjwatson> the only ones that shouldn't be d-i are ones that relate to packages installed in the target system, such as postfix
<Peanut> I'll try that. But it does contradict the documentation somewhat, that is giving these combinations. (language en, country NL, locale )
<cjwatson> I suggest 'd-i debian-installer/country string US' (or actually you can just leave that out and only preseed the locale)
<cjwatson> dropping debian-installer/language and debian-installer/country altogether is probably simplest
<cjwatson> sorry about the doc bug, feel free to file that on installation-guide
<Peanut> I'll do that once I get this working
<Peanut> Doc page also say that preseeding localization only works with initrd preseeding, which seems to be incorrect?
<cjwatson> "... or with auto-install"
<cjwatson> (don't know if it actually says that outright, it may be in a different section)
<Peanut> Nope, doesn't say it
<cjwatson> it wouldn't work without auto=true, which quite possibly postdates that bit of the docs
<Peanut> Is the confusion between country, language and locale also the reason that it would ask for the mirror, despite that being preseeded?
<Peanut> Hmz.. now it skipped the language questions, but still wants me to confirm the mirror.
<cjwatson> I would actually be inclined to use "manual" rather than "NL" for mirror/country
<cjwatson> you already force nl.archive.ubuntu.com just below in a line that's only honoured for mirror/country=manual
<cjwatson> so change that and it should stop asking
<Peanut> Ah
<Peanut> "enter information manually" ?
<cjwatson> manual
<cjwatson> like I said
<cjwatson> that actually *is* in the installation guide :)
<cjwatson> "enter information manually" is the human-readable form - docs prefer to recommend the underlying identifier for preseeding as it's more resilient against running in different locales
<Peanut> Oh, ok - was just comparing it to a preseed that I had for Lucid on the same machines, that has that text in place.
<cjwatson> "enter information manually" is the old form; "manual" has been supported as a (preferred for preseeding) alias since hardy
<Peanut> I've got 40 machines to re-install, so I'm kind of keen on making it really automated. I love d-i, preseeding and IPMI + SOL.
<Peanut> Ok, it gets a whole lot further now - let me try and figure out the remaining issues withoug bugging you, thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> great
<Peanut> "Installation Complete" :-)
<cjwatson> yay
<mattrae> hi guys, i have had reports of this same bug when installing using kickseed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1023069
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023069 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Packages was corrupt" [Undecided,Expired]
<mattrae> the workaround was to create an empty Packages file although Packages.gz wasn't corrupt
<mattrae> any insights on this bug?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-05
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I am coming to seek for help : I try to make a remix, using Ubuntu Mini Remix (not official version) and can't get better than that for the Ubiquity frontend gtk look : http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/ubiquity-frontend-gtk-look.png
<melodie> I seek the web since 3 days, try to grep "background" into the ubiquity files in the install, compare with the ones in Lubuntu and still need help.
<melodie> I found the chan while visiting this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<melodie> can someone help me please ? :)
<melodie> and... the related packages I installed : "ubiquity ubiquity-casper ubiquity-frontend-gtk ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork "
<melodie> if someone can give me information, I'll read it soon.
<melodie> bbl
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> does someone here have enough knowledge around ubiquity to help me with the background ? http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/ubiquity-frontend-gtk-look.png
<melodie> I mean anyone being not far from keyboard of course! :D
<melodie> melodie> does someone here have enough knowledge around ubiquity to help me with the background ? http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/ubiquity-frontend-gtk-look.png
<melodie> :)
<melodie> (about 2 hours ago)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-31
<Phuzzy> Hi All, have a wierd issue with a isntallation disk im customising as an experiment for internal use...
<Phuzzy> started with a 12.04.2 disk, stripped out all .debs from the pool, and then ran apt-ftparchive. repackaged as an ISO, and attempted to install.
<Phuzzy> its now failing with cdrom-retriever not being able to find fs-core-modules.... but if i go and look, the udebs are all exactly where they are supposed to be
<Phuzzy> md5's for the files (compared to packages and another working 12.04 disk) are correct too
<Phuzzy> found my problem... mangled filenames from extracfing the ISo badly
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-02
<fish_> I'm trying to pxe boot the precise installer but it says: IP-Config: no response after X seconds - giving up (but still retries somehow ;))
<fish_> anyways, I see the request and offer in the dhcp server log (dnsmasq)
<fish_> not sure why it's not accepting the offer. any ideas what could restrict it?
<fish_> and obviously dhcp seems to work, since it has booted pxe booted the installer seconds ago just fine
<devicenull> fish_: is it a cisco switch? do you have portfast enabled?
<fish_> devicenull: yes it's a cisco switch but I never heard of portfast. but it's a managed infrastructure (rackspace), so it might be enabled. I'll ask the support
<devicenull> if portfast is disabled, you'll generally see intermittent timeouts for dhcp
<devicenull> it's disabled by default, dunno if rackspace turns it on
<fish_> devicenull: but it wasn't a intermittend timeout, it keeps retrying several times (dhcp server sends an offer each time) but it never send a request/binds the ip
<fish_> but I realized that there are two dhcp servers. eth0 = my dhcp server, eth1 = rackspace dhcp server
<fish_> sure, I need them to disable their dhcp server. but the behaviour is still confusing
<devicenull> isn't there an option to specify which interface to use?  I don't know a ton about the ubuntu installer, but centos has 'bootif=eth0' as a kernel parameter
<fish_> devicenull: unfortunately the order of interface isn't stable, so you can't really know which interface eth0 is
<devicenull> ah
<fish_> you can specific the mac, but I don't know the mac before booting
<fish_> but I just booted the installer with 'break' to get a shell and it seems ipconfig works fine when executing manually
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-03
<Phuzzy> yo, not sure where else to ask this... is there a working alterrnative to Simple-CDD that could be used with Ubuntu?
<mpt> xnox, the standalone installer session has no session menu. Is that to minimize memory use?
<xnox> mpt: no it's a bug and regression currently affecting 13.10 released ISOs and Trusty due to different reasons. It was working early in trusty =)
<xnox> mpt: but it should be the same as "session menu" in lightdm in 13.10.
<mpt> hmm
<xnox> mpt: which only has "restart, shutdown" and the like i think.
<xnox> mpt: do you want a picture?
<mpt> So you can’t access “About This Computer” from the installer session
<xnox> can't remember. let me check.
<mpt> I guess if you could, that would lead you to the whole System Settings ball of wax
<mpt> You also can’t access “Ubuntu Help” … which is mostly irrelevant at that point
<xnox> mpt: it's literarly "Supsend, Shut Down..." in lightdm, and I think we even disable suspend during ubiquity =/
<mpt> xnox, why disable Suspend?
<mpt> or Restart, for that matter?
<xnox> mpt: no way to resume back into livecd =) we resume into hard-drive installs only. Restart will not do what you expect, as all shutdowns display "please remove installation media and hit enter" and if you didn't finish installation it will get you back to what you had on your computer.
<xnox> which is well, empty or whatever it still had.
<mpt> xnox, that seems like what I would expect from Restart, at least.
<xnox> those concepts are irrelevant on a read-only livecd which has a sole purpose to destroy & format hard-drives, while telling the user that's what's it's doing =)
<xnox> mpt: it's same as shutdown, Plus I think you still get a pop-up with "shutdown or restart"
<mpt> Ugh, that awful dialog
<xnox> mpt: so the fact that we have two menu items which do the exact same thing is a bit, interesting.
<mpt> It’s because of the awful dialog.
<xnox> mpt: http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2009-09-19/1253350973912.png
<mpt> xnox, if you “Quit” the installer you end up in a live session where you can restart. I’m not sure the effect of restarting is more obvious in that situation than it is inside the installer.
<xnox> mpt: true, but live session is suppose to be representetive of the installed system - "common system actions are in the cog, about this ubuntu, help, logout, restart shutdown" "Ok, gotcha"
<mpt> xnox, when starting up the installer I get a non-sequitur “IBus Update” notification  that “Super+Space is now the default hotkey”. Should I report that on ubiquity, ibus, or something else? :)
<xnox> mpt: i've failed to find where to report this. Last time around i think seb128 suggested that it might be because we have shortcuts missmatch in the default setup, and thus on first login it's "updated" and "notified"
<xnox> (e.g. one thing believes the shortcut is one thing, and something else believes it's something rather other)
<xnox> mpt: it may even be a ubiquity bug =)
<infinity> xnox: Has nothing to do with ubiquity, happens on first login after install, and happened on first upgrade of whatever-package-that-was.
<xnox> mpt: bug 1178164 is about kubuntu, not ubuntu. which is totally different UI =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1178164 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "quit button should be "live session" in ubiquity only mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178164
<xnox> mpt: or does it apply to both?
<mpt> xnox, I encountered that bug report because I was about to report it on Ubuntu
<xnox> mpt: ah =)
<mpt> xnox, infinity: reported bug 1265854
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265854 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Non-sequitur "IBus Update" notification when starting installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265854
<mpt> xnox, what do you think of the standalone-installer session having a session menu that contains only one item, “Start Screen Saver”?
<mpt> Useful or silly? (Or both?)
<xnox> we disable screensaver.... cause back in the day when installation was taking too long and screensaver kicked in, some people thought installation was finished and e.g. pull the plug mid-install on the machine =(
<xnox> mpt: imho just shut-down is useful, since we hide (x) after the installation is not reversible any more.
<xnox> mpt: maybe we don't need system cog at all, and just have (x) all the time....
<mpt> yeah
<xnox> mpt: which goes back to the quit button and other buttons debacle.
<xnox> left, right, centre and upside down.
<mpt> xnox, so screensaver is disabled for the live session too?
<xnox> mpt: i think just during the installer, or that's the intention. not sure how it's actually currently done.
 * mpt tries
<mpt> The installer won’t launch for me :(
<mpt> But then, neither will the Dash open, so probably not Ubiquity’s fault
<mpt> xnox, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemMenu?action=diff&rev2=8&rev1=6> is my conclusions about all the variations, with the live session and installer session being two of those. I would greatly appreciate you pointing out any mistakes. :)
<xnox> mpt: i think it's all correct.
<mpt> thanks
<bdmurray> Does anybody recall a bug regarding configure_face and the .face file causing a crash with the precise installer?
<bdmurray> bug 970641 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970641 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970641
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-29
<malina> there!right place
<malina> Hi. how does one launch the ubuntu-installer from cli in chroot (vivid in this case)
<malina> :D
<malina> binary/path, if any?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-04
<xnox> cyphermox, happy new year.
<xnox> cyphermox, no i have not fixed s390x =) i was off =)
<cyphermox> xnox: no worries. fyi I'm off this week.
<xnox> cyphermox, cool =) enjoy
<cyphermox> as we discussed before I think partman-partitioning is the piece you want to play with to fix it, I saw mention of s390/s390x specifically set as wanting msdos. perhaps that's wrong for your system, assuming they might understand gpt now
<ferseiti> Hello. Please, is the source code for the builder of the Ubuntu server ISO images available?
<ferseiti> In case it is, where in the code are the files within install/ (initrd.gz and vmlinux) created (or gathered)?
<xnox> there are three things: (1) debian-installer package, which is built and published
<xnox> (2) livefs build which is done in launchpad
<xnox> (3) ubuntu-cdimage that assembles (1), (2), plus packages from the archive into a final iso.
<xnox> ferseiti, you can look at the cd-build-logs which is the output (3) generates, and follow back to (2) & (1) from there
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-server/xenial/?C=M;O=A
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<infinity> ferseiti: The kernel/initrd for the server images comes from the debian-installer package build.
<ferseiti> xnox: thanks!
<ferseiti> infinity: Right, I will look into it then. Thank you. I am trying to see if there is anything we can do here to help on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1407714
<infinity> ferseiti: Oh.  That'll be debian-cd and a bit of JFDI.
<infinity> ferseiti: It's on my TODO for 16.04
<infinity> ferseiti: And maybe 14.04.4
<ferseiti> infinity: That is so good to hear
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-05
<ferseiti> infinity: Hello there. Yesterday you said 1407714 was a debian-cd matter. Were you really referring to debian-cd or ubuntu-cdimage?
<infinity> I was refering to debian-cd.
<infinity> Which is part of ubuntu-cdimage from the LP project POV, hence the bug assignment.
<infinity> ferseiti: ^
<ferseiti> infinity: I see. So... would it be possible that something as naive as http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413227/ would do the work? Did this on lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<infinity> ferseiti: That might be necessary as well for other reasons, but I suspect it won't get the file on the ISO.
<infinity> ICBW, I haven't unwound it all yet.
<infinity> Yeah, it's definitely in debian-cd where the real change needs to be made.  Just found the bit on x86.
<infinity> ferseiti: I'll jiggery poke it sometime later today.
<ferseiti> infinity: okay, thanks! Jiggery poke... that is a new one for me.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-06
<marlinc> How's the ZFS support in Ubuntu going :) Any news on it maybeee appearing in the installer?
<marlinc> Or is there a way for me to run the actual Ubuntu installer against a pre-existing ZFS pool? That way I can use the Ubuntu installer but without it setting up partitions or something like that. I'd like to be able to just point it to a directory. When possible
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-09
<genunix> Hello, anyone tried unattended installation of Xenial? I am using Packer to build cloud images but I am facing issue when Xenial installer keeps showing language chooser. Even when language boot parameter + preseed is set. I am using similar template as this one: https://github.com/kaorimatz/packer-templates/blob/master/ubuntu-15.10-amd64.json#L14
<genunix> It's strange that the same setup works for 14.04 and Debian Jessie but doesn't for Xenial (maybe bug in it's installer?)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-01-10
<mpt> xnox, any idea why the “SecureBoot” [sic] mockup calls it “a password” in the verbiage, but a “security key” in the field labels?
<mpt> “To ensure that this change is being made by you as an authorized user, and not by an attacker…” — text that makes perfect sense to security engineers but would make most people stare at the screen in horror
<mpt> Huh, it’s two years to the day since I last worked on the installer design
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-03
<cleary> Hi folks, happy New Year
<cleary> cjwatson: a year or more ago I was picking your brain on the state of livecd building tools, looking to replace my sidux/Kel Modderman derived tool with something more "official Ubuntu"
<cleary> anyway, I finally got some opportunity over the christmas/New Year break to dive in and have a look at the ubuntu-defaults-builder script as you recommended
<cleary> sorry, keep getting interrupted :P
<cleary> so, I'm diving in - I had issue navigating my authenticate proxy, so I've created a bug report/patch for that ( #1653193 )
<cleary> but I still can't get a successful build happening - it won't let me run the script without a --locale argument, so I tried nl_nl since there is an ubuntu-defaults-builder-nl-nl package, but it's not finding it (presumably because it's in universe)
<cleary> So I pass the nl-nl package with the --package option, and it goes through - no problem
<cleary> I then forked the package, in order to create a custom one for my own purposes, using an en_AU locale
<cleary> I get all the way into the package installation section, and it errors out: https://paste.debian.net/906093/
<cleary> I was hoping if you have a moment at some point, you could give me some pointers on troubleshooting this
<cleary> Thanks a lot, and apologies for the stilted chat :/
<cleary> ah never mind. Locale formatting in i18n/language.txt was busted, AND there were tips for where to find the list ... moving on ;)
<cjwatson> cleary: glad you sorted it out; I've moved on to other things and am not likely to be able to help much with other things like that anyway ...
<cleary> cjwatson: no problem, is there anyone else you can recommend as a contact for a bit of discussion (if required)?
<cjwatson> I'm hesitant to pick on a particular person, but hopefully asking on this channel will be enough
<cleary> fair enough - I'm digging into the livecd-rootfs package now, that looks like where a lot of my work will be done
<cleary> is there any info for the public on using the SEEDMIRRORs/generating their own?
<cleary> :q
<cleary> ...wrong window, sorry
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-06
<fossfreedom_> hi all (moving this from #ubuntu-devel)
<fossfreedom_> since I haven't seen something similar for zesty - any immediate thoughts on this one?  Are we missing a systemd package or something similar to make ubiquity run without root permissions?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1654368
<gpiccoli> Hi, sorry for the silly question. But how do I enable SSH during installation? It's hanging for me and I'd like to inspect what's going on
<gpiccoli> Cannot change to other vtty because I'm not sure how to send ctrl+Alt through gnome-terminal
<fossfreedom_> Hi all - have a separate issue with the direct install - have run the installer via the kernel option debug-ubiquity.  I see this error in the installer log - GTK_MODULES environment variable seems to be missing.  Any ideas? http://imgur.com/Mc1tpLk
<fossfreedom_> as before - this applies to the daily build of Ubuntu Budgie
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-07
<Cust0sLim3n> hi
<Cust0sLim3n> trying to write a preseed file
<Cust0sLim3n> but documentation is a bit lacking
<Cust0sLim3n> where can I find partman source for yakkety ?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-01
<firehawk12561> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION evbcorylnm: _ruben Laney jackpot51 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<firehawk12561> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION rlfurmv: cjwatson mdeslaur yofel_ â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<acheronuk> !ops
<firehawk12561> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION otnxynbw: cjwatson sakrecoer jibel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<firehawk12561> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tntyczl: jackpot51 eoli3n sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<firehawk12561> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ufsrw: CarlFK jackpot51 eoli3n ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<firehawk12561> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION cfitqtdchc: xnox flexiondotorg cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<acheronuk> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2018-01-02
<xnox> lovely
